# Gull's new litters



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My beautiful BEW boy Gull has litters off two other tri girlies:


The furred ones are about 10 days old, the others are newborn.


One of the mothers, in the middle, and a couple of the older does from the first litter off two does. I had two off one and one of another. I'll have plenty of options for my new yellow/red tri litters to come.


----------



## Forevermice (Mar 1, 2011)

I think your females are gorgeous, and I especially think the 10 day old baby mouse near the top of the picture is the cutest but what am I saying they are all cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thsnks!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A couple of days older now; their color is better. they looked just a tad premie when newborn. Just a little brighter shade of pink. Now they've gotten a little longer and a little more finished looking.


Big sister and an earlier litter, along with the newborns


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The new litter is starting to fill in with color and the beginning of markings at six days old.




Big sister and babies


Mom on the left


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

is your preference for the yellow tris over the darker ones.I see you have another odd eye


----------



## eschimpf (Mar 10, 2011)

So cute. I love the coloring they seem to be getting.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Sarah: I had so few yellow tris after the accident that I was very unsure if I'd be able to restore that line. All of them were combo tri/splashed. Two bucks and one doe; one of the boys had to be pts a few weeks later, the doe hasn't conceived with thee different bucks. Only the one lone buck, who is 18 mo. old remains, and he has given me a lot of little tri crosses out of my beige/black tris and splashed tris. Spirit is recessive yellow and I plan to move him in with some of the young girlies ad soon as possible. He's been with the one remaining yellow tri doe for six weeks, and no show. Of course she'll probably start showing as soon as I have hes moved out...the yellow tri females hardly show at all before throwing.

The young tri crosses are from 8 to 10 weeks old, so I've started making pairings with the red self bucks from the accidental litter; I have said it again and I'll say it again- I'm damn lucky to have those happy accidents. I expect to have pinkies before the end of the month. Those guys are also going to be bred to fawn and champagne and argente does as soon as the tri/splashed girls start showing. I miss my sleek fat orange mooskies so much!

And, yes I have odd eyes all over the place, but not the bright red like with Odd-Eye. It'll probably show up again in the new yellow/red litters. I think having to inbreed is responsible for about eight different odd eyed I have at this time. I think that with the darker pigments in the beige/black tris I will never really get the contrast I had with Odd-Eye.

One problem I'm having is that the meeces that survived got pretty mixed up the night of the horror. I have a pretty good idea of what most of them carry, or I would be completely lost. I'm having to do Punnet squares with some of the litters to figure out where the colors came from, especially the assorted agouti does who all came from tri litters...I spend a lot of time peering at pictures to confirm my guesses.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

sounds like you have a lot of work going on.I hope you get them going again as you do have the most striking coloured tris out of all the ones we have seen.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a busy moustress nowadays. At least most of the babies are weaned now, so I can lay off the special feedings. Now I spend extra time taming down the babies and handling the older young mousies so they stay tame.

I think it's so cute when a tiny baby that has just opened it's eyes tries to bit me; they usually can't do more than give me a bit of a pinch. I have a policy of NEVER letting a mousie go when it bites me; that would teach the mousie that it can get away by biting me. That cuts down on the need for peroxide and bandaids when they're bigger.

I am greatly looking forward to having litters of mixed colors of tris; beige/black and yellow/red and goddess knows what else! I've already had mixes of all the eumelanin based hues; I'm hoping that the yellow/red from the mixed litters will have better contrast in the color patches.


----------

